# Hognose Vid..



## GreggMadden (Apr 23, 2011)

A bit of this and that... Enjoy...

YouTube - Hognose snakes


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 23, 2011)

Hognose snakes are so awesome. I remember having a few when I lived in the south. All they would eat was toads and that was it lol. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AshMan (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a hognose as my first snake when i lived in England  fantastic little snakes and if i ever move back to England i will purchase another one straight away lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 23, 2011)

If they do manage to get ya with their fangs, how sick can you get? I know they aren't considered dangerous because they just head but, and they are rear fanged.... But what happens if somehow a person was to get bitten?


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 23, 2011)

love the head patterning really really nice little snake


----------



## GreggMadden (Apr 24, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> If they do manage to get ya with their fangs, how sick can you get? I know they aren't considered dangerous because they just head but, and they are rear fanged.... But what happens if somehow a person was to get bitten?


 
They are not always all bluff... They can and do bite... Most of the time when someone gets bitten it is from a feeding responce... With that being said, some will bite in defense... I have been bitten quite a few times and have had no reaction... I have seen pictures of hog bites that have swelled up pretty bad but there have never neen any cases of systemic problems from the bite...

Thanks for the comments everyone...


----------

